# Wahoo...strikes again!



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Trolled around the nipple, hooked 5 wahoo..landed three :thumbup:..all hit strenches and yozuro's..stopped at edge picked up scamp, mingo and triple tail.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great haul!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice hoos. What did that triple tail come off of?


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Bouy south of edge.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

NICE mess a meat, great pics!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! It is most def. wahoo season out there now! Glad to see someone being able to take advantage of the bite!! Good eats for awhile now!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Yee Haw!!!!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Great trip, with great crew aboard the twin V, luv that boat. Dining on Wahoo and scamps tonight courtesy of the aquaholics. Thanks T


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What a shame to bloody up that beautiful boat . . . but what a shame not to !

Good job skipper.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice hoos!!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice huntin'! Bet there are some good stories about some screamin' drags to go along with these nice pics. Good job :thumbup:


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Very niceeee!!!!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice haul, pics, & report.
schweet hooters.
catch 'em up.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a good trip ! I have not caught a Wahoo yet but, it is on my bucket list. I have not had good luck with trolling a stretch fast without it blowing up to the top. What is the ideal speed to troll for Wahoo with those ?


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

We were trolling about 12 mph..can't go much faster with those streches..


----------

